# an INFP opens his eyes.



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That would be so freakin' awesome to live in a homemade wooden house, or a hobbit hole!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, MinorDistraction!


----------



## MinorDistraction (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you!

And yes, snail, growing up in the country in a wooden house certainly shaped my childhood.

One time, I had a friend over, she grew up in urban london. We were sitting in the gazebo, and while she looked at the garden and trees, she said "I've been here before..... in a dream"


----------

